# How to lose fat through exercise.



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

There is no appropriate forum to place a post about fat loss at Dimensions so this forum is as good as it is going to get.

I have owned a gym for over 35 years. I have been a PE teacher for 10 years. I have also been a bodybuilder and have had to train and eat to gain weight and then lose weight for competitions. After 46 years in this sport I believe I have some ideas that might help fat people who are considering exercise to lose fat or who want to maintain their weight instead of gaining. 

There are literally millions of self-styled experts who believe, sincerely, that they know a lot about exercise and body composition. Unfortunately, there are just about as many false theories as there are experts! The true experts are those who either do research or are professionals who work with fat populations and have obtained results in practice. I can confirm that fat is rather difficult to get rid of in most adults. The fatter one is the more difficult fat loss becomes. There are many reasons why this is so. The actual physiology in muscles and fat is exceeding complex and there is a lot of current and future research trying to shed light on obesity. There are huge rewards for research teams to solve the obesity problem but so far no one seems to be able to provide anything approaching a panacea to this problem. 

If we want to give exercise a try then we will have to have a plan. That plan will be based on various theories that proliferate in gyms, books, videos and the literature. The basic approach is to try to reverse engineer the process. In other words if we can construct a theory that explains how and why people get fat then we can do something to reverse the process. 

I am willing to discuss this process if there are some who are interested in my doing so. I realize there are others here who have plenty to say about exercise. That is fine. We can all benefit if we discuss things in a rational manner and use the standard of debate that occurs in universities. 

If this post remains on the forum and there is some interest then we can proceed with this discussion.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

Vince,

I am curious. I am always willing to look at areas to improve my health. If you have techniques or ideas that are not familiar; I'd be happy to give them a try!

Also....TOT...spaghetti sauce recipe will be made next weekend!


----------



## toni (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes Vince, please share!


----------



## Emi (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm interested as well, I exercise 6 days a week or so at the gym and I am losing some weight but I'm willing to admit I dont really know what I'm doing. I'd especially like to know what I should avoid to keep from injuring myself. Right now im doing 2 days or so of resistance training per week and a half hour of cardio the other days with some relaxed swimming most days as well.


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

Please understand that it is unprofessional to offer advice that might cause someone to injure themselves. I can accept no responsibility for the advice I suggest here. Always consult your professionals at the gym before changing anything in your programs. 

Emi, you seem to have a sensible program going there. That is the sort of mix I would suggest, too. Resistance training is probably the best form of exercise for fat people. Why? Well, because you can do this type of training no matter how big you are. You do an exercise for a certain number of repetitions then have a rest. Then you probably repeat that exercise for a set or two more and usually add some resistance as you get stronger. Your heartrate always returns to just a bit above normal before proceeding to the next set. Over a period of several months you will be able to train longer and harder.

I wonder if I should start at the beginning instead of jumping right in here like this?

Here is a brief overview of the various strategies re losing bodyfat. I know a lot of people want to lose weight, but losing bodyfat is what we should be aiming for. It is quite possible to lose fat but not lose any weight. That happens when you build up your muscles a bit and lose fat at the same time. Those ladies who fear having big muscles need not worry because of two things. You will unlikely see any more muscle mass because your fat will still cover it. Also, without more male hormone you will not be able to develop large muscles no matter what you do. So the idea that if you lift heavier resistances you will become masculine is just rubbish. 

There are two ways you can lose fat through exercise. One is direct and the other is indirect. If you do exercises that burn up energy then it is possible to burn up some bodyfat in this way. The trick is that you have to burn up more energy than you take in through food and drink in any one day. It might be rather difficult to detect any changes day to day but you should notice changes each week and definitely each month. Modern cardio equipment have computers on them that can be programmed to fat loss. What happens is the machine sets the parameters according to your age, sex, and weight and informs you at what level you have to perform to attain that goal. Usually you are not required to exercise where your heart rate is too high at all. The down side is that this method requires more time and thus is an endurance activity. If you can go for swims or walks then this is the sort of intensity that can lead to fat loss. Walking on treadmills or peddling cycles in gyms might seem like torture to some. So you really have to tailor programs to what appeals to you because you want to enjoy what you are doing otherwise you will tend to abandon what you are doing. 

The other way you can lose bodyfat is to install a bigger motor in your body. Your combined muscle mass is your motor. If you have a 4 cylinder capacity you might want to upgrade to a 6 or 8 cylinder capacity. You do this by building up your muscle mass through resistance training. You have to do progressive training and always be striving to make those muscles stronger. If they are stronger they should be bigger. Remember you are not going to see bulging muscles on women. I can guide those who want to do this method as that is my main expertise in exercise science.

Those who have read this far will know that combining aerobic exercises with resistance training is getting the best of both worlds. I can mention that most people who are successful at losing bodyfat also adjust their food intake. If you want quicker results then you have to consider changing what you eat. If you embark on the resistance training and cause your muscles to grow a little bit you will find that your appetite improves and you might feel hungrier. If you give in and eat more you are never going to lose much fat. Most young males actually have to eat much more food to gain any muscle. The older you get the less food you need to stay alive. If you are female and older you need the least of all populations. It really is quite unfair but I guess we evolved so that women had a capacity to easily store fat that could be used during later stages of pregnancy if food is lacking. Fat stored on hips and legs seems to be friendlier than that stored on the tummy. There are reasons for this but it is rather complex. 

You can see that if you elect to burn the fat off through exercise then you have to exercise daily and keep it up for perhaps an hour a day. It is possible to do two activities such as walking and gym work done at different times of the day. 

Those who elect to do resistance training can do this every second day and perhaps include some cardio daily, as well. You can do cardio the next day. It is a good idea to make exercise a lifestyle and go to the gym daily or do some activity that becomes an exercise daily. Even half an hour per day is fine but about an hour is much better. Those who do walks can time them and then try to walk a little further in that time or do the same distance quicker each time. The idea is of exercise is to progress. Once resistances or distances become easy to do you increase the loading by adding resistance or doing more repetitions or distance.

I will leave this post here because I want to avoid messages being too long. More later.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 25, 2006)

I practically ruined my knees using the stairmaster 3 to 4 times a week at 45 minutes total each time. Some bozo told me that the stairmaster was the ultimate fat burning machine. I was so stupid, my knees hurt like crap all the time and I could barely get on and off the subway every day. It wasn't till I got sick with something unrelated and had to stop going to the gym that I finally put two and two together. My knee problems miraculously went away. I ended up having to have arthroscopic surgery on them anyway a few years later. And to top it all off I barely lost any weight at all. I was better off on the bike with the built in DVD player but I listened to bad advice and got screwed. Exercise is always good but some exercises are better for us than others.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 25, 2006)

Hmm, did you ever think there is a reason there is no place to post this type of material?


----------



## Vince (Mar 26, 2006)

Let's talk about the various machines that are available in gyms for cardio work. If you are quite large then the upright cycle is not suitable. If you fit on the recumbent cycles then that is a good machine to use. You will have to make sure you adjust it properly so that your legs don't hit your body. If I use these machines I limit myself to about 5 minutes and adjust the resistance accordingly. If you are trying to lose fat then you might want to stay on it for about 15 minutes. The first few sessions you might find that 5 or 10 minutes is enough. As your body adapts to the exercise you will find that you can last longer on the machines and also increase the load.

The Stairmaster might not be the best machine if you are heavy. Climbing steps is a good exercise but it can stress your knees and ankles. If you ever get your joints sore after exercise then that is not the right kind of soreness to get. Consult your instructor or gym owner and talk about any injuries. No gym owner wants customers to get injured from using equipment. 

A better machine is the elliptical trainers that have moving foot pads and moving handles. Lots of people enjoy using these machines. Again, see if you feel comfortable on them. They take a bit of getting used to because the movement needs a bit of coordination to feel right.

Probably the best aerobic machine in the gym is the treadmill. I advise heavy people never to run on the machine but to walk. Again, 5 minutes the first day is quite adequate. You can work up to longer sessions. One good trick is to go on it for about 10 minutes and then return to using them again later. That way you avoid those boring sessions. That is why they usually install TV in the aerobic machine room so that you can exercise and be entertained. I would recommend that you use the treadmills for walking. Use long strides and as the walking gets easier you simply elevate it and use a steeper angle. 5 minutes at a steep incline is a very effective exercise. There is no need to have to stay on these machines for 30 minutes. One good strategy is to walk uphill for a few minutes then lower the treadmill to walking level. Then elevate it again and so on. The idea is to work hard, rest, work hard and then go easy as a cool down. Doing the treadmill is a good warmup for your leg day resistance exercises.

It should be obvious that you have to do a heck of a lot of machine exercises to lose fat. You have to burn up about 3500 kcal to lose a pound of bodyfat. If you use those computer controlled machines you could actually calculate how far you would have to pedal or walk to lose that amount of fat. The good thing is that you can lose that amount of fat over a period of a week or two.

If you have never done any exercise before and present at a gym they might require you to have a medical exam to make sure you can tolerate gym sessions. It is a good idea to have someone monitor your heart rate while using these machines so that you do not overdo it. Some machines have heart rate monitors on them. If so then consult the gym staff to get advice about what level you should be training at. These machines are complicated so don't think that they are easy to understand and use. If you ever feel unwell or faint then stop exercizing and get off the machine and sit down to recover.


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd be interested in knowing what exercises to do at home without having to have loads of equiptment, not just to burn fat but to make me fitter. I do have a crap treadmill that is stuck in a steep mode, but that half kills me after 5 mins.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a FitBall at home and I *love* it. I bought a strap to go around it like a handle and I hop around on the thing like a kids toy. Weeee! Fun fun fun.  

You can do great stretches on it too if it's all you're interested in. Most of them come with an exercise map and/or a video. I got it on ebay. Cheap and easy like me. Deflate it and stuff it under the bed with all the other evidence and no one will ever know.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah I'd like to get a Fitball. That's my next piece of equipment. I already have some freeweights that I'm SUPPOSED to be using while watching TV. Mostly I go to the gym to work out since it allows me to focus and gets me some time alone. My gym has a "chicks only", completely separate section, where only adult women can work out -- no kids, no men, nada. I love it.

Lately I've been doing about 40 minutes of cardio on the treadmill, because I'm training for a triathelon (can you believe it? I must be out of my mind). I'm slowly working on increasing my speed (up to 3.2-3.3 MPH), my incline (6.5-7%) and the length of time as well. When I was much larger, the treadmill wasn't possible for me to use because of the pressure on my weight bearing joints. So the elliptical was better, because it strengthens leg muscles, provides cardiac training, and isn't hard on the joints. I also use the bike, but I've noticed that my low back hurts when I get off it and it takes a LOT more resistance and a LOT more speed to get my heart rate up.

I also do weight training every other day, upper and lower, but I don't feel I'm doing as much as I could/should be doing. Yesterday I pushed myself AGAIN, added more weights AGAIN and I'm not sore at all. I don't like being really sore, but I do like feeling like I did SOMETHING. I think my technique is good -- I go really slowly and don't hyperextend my joints, and I stretch afterward -- but still...


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

Vickie....we need to work out together!

I just recently got into the aerobic classes to change up my work out...I was getting bored.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 26, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Vickie....we need to work out together!



No way. You'd SOOO kick my ass, you're in so much better shape than me. But too bad about the timing of the Gold Nugget Triathelon. You could join the group of women I'm going with. Seriously, though, any time you find your way to the Alaska Club, I'd love to work out with you. Just don't laugh at how wimpy I am, 'k?



> I just recently got into the aerobic classes to change up my work out...I was getting bored.



I'm toying with the idea of aerobics. I'm not sure I'm quite ready yet, but power yoga sounds like fun (if not a total oxymoron).


----------



## Vince (Mar 26, 2006)

I will make a few comments about exercise selection and fat loss. 

The aerobic classes are a definite no if you weigh more than 250 pounds. Heavy people cannot keep up with lighter people. What happens is you will heat up quicker and your body will be trying to get rid of that heat. You will be very uncomfortable. I don't recommend that heavy people do anything requiring moving around too much. If there are special classes for fat people then they could be considered. I just don't see much benefit from the amount of effort required.

Activity classes in the water are probably a good introduction to exercise if you are quite large. Your body is supported by the water and you do not have to move your full weight around. Because this exercise is gentler than other forms in gyms it is also not very effective. It might be fun but you won't get much from participating. Join in if you enjoy these classes. The main strategy to losing bodyfat is to do some activity for at least half an hour every day.

Pilates. Ah, Joseph Pilates. Whatever did he contribute to exercise science? Beats me. I am afraid Pilates is just another fad that is attractive because many have latched onto it and made all sorts of claims about its effectiveness. There might be some merit in the various stretching exercises but that equipment seems to belong in the dark ages of gym equipment. There are fads popping up in gyms every year. Aerobic classes were huge back in the mid seventies. Lots of people joined gyms and a few did too many classes. The instructors were getting injuries from overuse. Few lost the fat they thought they would. 

Yoga. Well, many swear that yoga is doing them a lot of good. Here is another over-rated activity. Oh, you will surely learn how to improve your stretching but yoga will hardly make you lose much fat. Do it if you love the classes. Again, some activity is better than none at all. I always wonder why so many people make these ridiculous claims about various activities and equipment. I guess those who make those ridiculous claims are trying to sell equipment, books, or courses.

The best two ways to lose fat in the gym is through aerobic machines and through effective resistance training. My next post will discuss resistance training. 

I recommend that everyone do her own research into exercise science. Remember that true experts are hard to find. Your typical personal trainer should know something about exercise, but if that TV program The Biggest Loser is any guide then most are quite foolish when it comes to program selection for fat loss for very fat people. I guess PT need to be educated more. At the moment it is possible to get certified doing part-time courses for a few months. That is hardly adequate to learn about exercise science. Those with a degree in exercise science do know a lot and they should be consulted about exercise. I must say that a degree by itself is probably not as good as having that plus long-term experience actually training in the gym. Typically most PT will present as experts but the truth is most are not true experts in exercise.

Those rubber balls? Well, have fun but be careful you don't strain muscles in your abdomen area or back. There are some people claiming all manner of wonderful things for those balls. Just another gimmick as far as I am concerned. They do allow various kinds of beneficial stretching which is good.

I will do a separate post about the various equipment advertised on TV and in magazines.


----------



## Tina (Mar 26, 2006)

Losing fat and retaining and/or improving flexibility are two different things and one is even more important than the other, IMO, and that is flexibility. Losing fat is fine, if that's what you want to do, but keeping the muscles long, supple and limber will also help in building muscle because it helps in preventing injury. I'm surprised you don't know that, Vince.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> Losing fat and retaining and/or improving flexibility are two different things and one is even more important than the other, IMO, and that is flexibility. Losing fat is fine, if that's what you want to do, but keeping the muscles long, supple and limber will also help in building muscle because it helps in preventing injury. I'm surprised you don't know that, Vince.



It's so hard to do both, you know? I'm working on building up muscle, but trying to do it in such a way as to not lose my (newly re-discovered! w00t!) flexibility. For me the key has been stretching before, during and after doing my weight training. Hmmm. Maybe that's why I'm not getting sore?


----------



## Vince (Mar 26, 2006)

What a bunch of crap, Tina! It never fails to amaze me how so many people think they know so much about exercise. Flexibility is way down there on the fitness list. Muscle size should be much higher. For fat women strength is more important than flexibility.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> I will make a few comments about exercise selection and fat loss.
> 
> The aerobic classes are a definite no if you weigh more than 250 pounds. Heavy people cannot keep up with lighter people. What happens is you will heat up quicker and your body will be trying to get rid of that heat. You will be very uncomfortable. I don't recommend that heavy people do anything requiring moving around too much. If there are special classes for fat people then they could be considered. I just don't see much benefit from the amount of effort required.



I keep up with "lighter people" just fine, TYVM. Usually the aerobics instructor's jaws drop when I first walk in, but after they see I can do it they have no problem. The benefit to me is aerobic. 

I do have to say that I have never heard anyone tell me not to move around too much before. Heh.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> What a bunch of crap, Tina! It never fails to amaze me how so many people think they know so much about exercise. Flexibility is way down there on the fitness list. Muscle size should be much higher. For fat women strength is more important than flexibility.



This statement is just wrong on so many levels I don't know where to start, but could we please be allowed to determine our own fitness goals? Sheesh.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

Doesn't do you much good to have muscles if you can't properly move them.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 26, 2006)

moonvine said:


> This statement is just wrong on so many levels I don't know where to start, but could we please be allowed to determine our own fitness goals? Sheesh.



I'm sorry, Little Lady, but you're just not qualified. 

Personally, I'm not into becoming a muscle-bound freak that cannot MOVE. My mister likes it when I'm nice and flexible. 

But seriously, yes, we should be able to determine our own goals, and then get help -- from whoever -- to achieve them.


----------



## Angel (Mar 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> What a bunch of crap, Tina! It never fails to amaze me how so many people think they know so much about exercise. Flexibility is way down there on the fitness list. Muscle size should be much higher. For fat women strength is more important than flexibility.



Vince,

Have you ever worked with supersize women or men in your gym? How many supersize people actually work out on a regular basis in your gym? Just as with diets, many trainers do not understand the dynamics of a supersized body and therefore set the supersized person up for failure.

Many supersize people who have lead a sedentary lifestyle are not "fit" to begin with. Becoming more mobile, improving flexibility by stretching, and slowly strengthening the major muscle groups is where one begins. What you know as "exercise" is not always immediately possible for supersize women and men. If a person cannot move and/or bend, all the muscle strength in the world will not help them to be able to "exercise".


----------



## Tina (Mar 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> What a bunch of crap, Tina! It never fails to amaze me how so many people think they know so much about exercise. Flexibility is way down there on the fitness list. Muscle size should be much higher. For fat women strength is more important than flexibility.



 You know it all, eh? 

At one time, I was able to do some of the most advanced yoga positions and splits, could dance for hours without getting too winded, and yet could crush a man with my legs. Flexibility may not be the key to losing fat, but it's sure the key to carrying it well. That *and* strength.


----------



## Vince (Mar 26, 2006)

Look, Moonvine, Tina has no credentials as a fitness professional. She has no more standing here than Oprah. That doesn't mean I am always right and everyone is wrong, either. There is a lot to learn about exercise science. If someone is going to post in this thread about matters that are nonsense to me then I have a professional duty to point that out. The plain, unpalatable truth is most people are ignorant when it comes to exercise. If you people already know everything there is no point in my contributing any further.

To answer Angel. The sad truth is that really fat people seldom present at gyms. I never see them walking on the street or swimming at the beach. These people have special needs. If anyone here is almost immobile then they will hardly be walking on treadmills. Come to think of it the limit for most treadmills is about 400 pounds. Gyms are not set up for the very few really fat people who might want to participate. That is why many are encouraged to participate in aqua-aerobics. At least these people feel more comfortable among others like themselves and they don't have to be watched in the gym.

The information I am giving is applicable to those who actually would go to a gym and use the facilities there. There are people who are members who are in wheelchairs but they are not fat.


----------



## Vince (Mar 26, 2006)

Tina, I thought you were going to college? Do you have any comprehension about logic and debating fairly and as an educated person? I do not say flexibility is not valuable. It is one component of fitness but not that important unless you have special needs such as gymnasts do. Being able to move around, strength and endurance, are far more important than being able to touch your toes.


----------



## Tina (Mar 26, 2006)

Whatever, Vince. You have a nice day now.


----------



## Vince (Mar 26, 2006)

I thought you gals were in the lounge doing the polygamy thing?

Look, let me make something very clear. What is the test for the truth of statements and theories about exercise? I would expect the test to be some sort of agreement with modern exercise scientific research and also practices in the fitness centers run by exercise scientists. Do all gym owners know a lot about exercise science. Nope. Do personal trainers and instructors know a lot about this subject? Well, they know some of the basics and are familiar with much of the practice. Are any of the contributors here experts in this field? I have no idea. However, from the few posts here I would not think so. What usually happens in most debates is that people have beliefs and those beliefs remain long after the most convincing arguments have refuted them. I am here to help some who asked for my help. If you want to be argumentative and challenge things I say for no good reason then by all means start your own threads. I have nothing to say that would benefit you because you are not ready or willing to learn anything new.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> At one time, I was able to do some of the most advanced yoga positions and splits, could dance for hours without getting too winded, and yet could crush a man with my legs.



 Whatever became of those men?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 26, 2006)

*Vince...You have made several little digs at Tina's intellegence, education, etc. That is absolutley not acceptable here. You are allowed to debate ideas with someone, but you are not allowed to make personal attacks against someone who is also expressing their ideas. Be nice and play fair. *


----------



## Tina (Mar 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Whatever became of those men?



I let 'em loose before they were utterly destroyed. *Bwahahahaha!!!* They don't call 'em Thunder Thighs fer nuthin', Santy!


----------



## Tina (Mar 27, 2006)

Vince said:


> I am here to help some who asked for my help. If you want to be argumentative and challenge things I say for no good reason then by all means start your own threads. I have nothing to say that would benefit you because you are not ready or willing to learn anything new.



I think it's unrealistic to start a thread and then ask that no one disagree with you.

Now, you basically say that yoga is worthless and that when it comes to building strength I know nothing about it; however, I know what it's like to live in a 450 lb body that still has strength but has lost it's flexibility. I say both are important. 

Let me tell you something about what I do know about. With yoga, you learn to find your center of balance; that's basic, lower-level stuff. A fat person with lousy balance is a dangerous thing. You fall and you're almost guaranteed to hurt yourself at the higher weights if your muscles are not limber and you have lousy balance. I say that both are important, but that even before building muscle it's important to have long and limber muscles. Short, tight muscles are more prone to ripping. This I do know also and was suprised that you didn't acknowledge that. I guess that because of your own history, maybe such things weren't seen as important when you were a young male body builder in the prime of your health and strength, that muscle lengthening and flexibility weren't as valuable as building bulky muscles. You're talking to a group of fat women, though, and that does make it a bit different.

I don't deny your expertise, and to say I am not ready or willing to learn anything new is not only unfair, but as a naturally curious person who loves the process of learning, it's inaccurate. Things is, we all may have something important to contribute. I just didn't realize this thread was to be a monologue where you expect not to be contradicted or have your opinions questioned.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

I've tried Pilates and just recently yoga....both are incredible. I didn't think I was really "working" when I did these; but I will tell you I could feel it the next day.

As for aerobics...I think it's up to the individual what works for them. I know that I get bored after 3 months doing the "basic" same stuff everyday. 

I like switching things up. I also NEVER do anything that is painful for my knee. I modify the excercise during class or I do something different. I don't care and neither do the instructors or anyone else for that matter.

Vince; I believe you missed the point of your own thread. If you only wanted to tell us what to do; you should have just posted your whole idea/work out routine. If you want feedback from us; you will need to listen; you are not nor have you ever been (unless you decide to divulge this deep dark secret) a 250 to 500 lb woman; just because you wear a dress occaisionally doesn't make you a girl (teasing you here!!)

You need to hear back from us so that you can see what works or what doesn't.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 27, 2006)

Vince said:


> I do not say flexibility is not valuable.



Yes, you did. You said it was way far down on the list of important fitness goals. I read the post. I know what you said. You said, and I quote, _Flexibility is way down there on the fitness list. _ That to me says you don't give it much value.



> It is one component of fitness but not that important unless you have special needs such as gymnasts do. Being able to move around, strength and endurance, are far more important than being able to touch your toes.



Flexibility is important if you want to, say, tie your shoes. Or reach into the back seat of your car. Or find lost socks behind the couch. Or have wild, fabulous (polygamous!) sex. Oh yes, flexibility is VERY important. It's not just for gymnasts anymore!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 27, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Flexibility is important if you want to, say, tie your shoes. Or reach into the back seat of your car. Or find lost socks behind the couch. Or have wild, fabulous (polygamous!) sex. Oh yes, flexibility is VERY important. It's not just for gymnasts anymore!



Vickie, you slay me  

I'm staying out of the flexibility vs strength debate, as I have nothing of any real value to contribute. 

But I did want to get a plug in for Yoga. I've been doing fitness & hot Yoga for about 6 months now. I also took a few Pilates classes, but ultimately did not find them to be valuable for me. I do my Yoga classes faithfully, 3-4 times per week (3 times fitness, every Sunday afternoon 'hot' Yoga). I have not lost any weight - in that regard, I think Vince is correct: Yoga is not a good weight loss class. 

But I feel so good after each class, and my flexibility has improved remarkably - and rapidly. When I first started taking Yoga, I could do the most basic of positions without practically toppling over. Now, I can do them all, but the beauty of Yoga is that I continue to challenge myself -- the more flexible I become, the more I stretch myself. After each class, I am sore, but in a good way. I take the Hot Yoga class simply because I love it. It's 90 minutes, and we take it slowly (resting for up to a minute between each set - this isn't exactly a cardio workout!), but the heat, coupled with the slow but steady movement, is very soothing. I cannot say that I am fit, at least not in the traditional sense of the word, but I do feel stronger. 

Like Anita with her bicycle, I have found an exercise that I truly love, which makes it very easy to commit to. I've tried the weight lifting thing at the gym (too difficult), I've tried the treadmill (yawn, snooze), and I've tried jogging (ouch). I hate 'em all. Yoga, I can do. I'm a convert. 

My class has people of all ages, weight ranges, & fitness levels. In my Sunday class, we have a man who must be in excess of 400 lbs. He is the most eerily flexible man I've ever seen. He could probably teach the instructor a thing or two. 

I think most people would find Yoga classes to be a welcoming & non-intimidating environment.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 27, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> My gym has a "chicks only", completely separate section, where only adult women can work out -- no kids, no men, nada. I love it.




My whole gym is like that. I love it. If a man is going to enter the building to do some electrical work or whatever they announce it - "Ladies, there is a man in the building." It reminds me of college when we had to yell "Man on the floor" when we brought guys into the dorm...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2006)

Take Ashitanga Yoga and see if you don't become stronger! Ow!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 27, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm staying out of the flexibility vs strength debate, as I have nothing of any real value to contribute.



The whole thing about it is that it doesn't have to be either/or. If you're careful, and smart in the way you work out, you can have both. I'm getting significantly stronger each time I work out, and I continue to become more flexible (mrowr). Hee.



> But I did want to get a plug in for Yoga. I've been doing fitness & hot Yoga for about 6 months now. I also took a few Pilates classes, but ultimately did not find them to be valuable for me. I do my Yoga classes faithfully, 3-4 times per week (3 times fitness, every Sunday afternoon 'hot' Yoga). I have not lost any weight - in that regard, I think Vince is correct: Yoga is not a good weight loss class.



I love yoga. It's so good for the mind, it seems. I feel so centered. Burtimus and I went to a few visits and I enjoyed it; the problem we had is that the dates and times were horrible with our schedule. I may try again. But yeah, you don't lose weight doing yoga. OTOH I think the health benefits -- improved breathing, flexibility, and how it centers one emotionally -- shouldn't be discounted.



> Like Anita with her bicycle, I have found an exercise that I truly love, which makes it very easy to commit to. I've tried the weight lifting thing at the gym (too difficult), I've tried the treadmill (yawn, snooze), and I've tried jogging (ouch). I hate 'em all. Yoga, I can do. I'm a convert.



See now, I think you've hit the nail on the head. You found something you love doing. I think that's awesome! I wish I could say I loved doing any kind of exercise, but I don't. Weight training is fun for me, because I like to see how I improve over time, but it's still hard to get me motivated to get there. 



> I think most people would find Yoga classes to be a welcoming & non-intimidating environment.



Back in the day, when I lived in Seattle, there was a fat chicks yoga class that rocked. It was so much fun, and I felt so at home with the other women there. We don't have that here, but I still felt very at home and welcomed in the yoga class I took. The energy is just different, you know?


----------



## moonvine (Mar 27, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I wish I could say I loved doing any kind of exercise, but I don't. Weight training is fun for me, because I like to see how I improve over time, but it's still hard to get me motivated to get there.



I love doing things that are fun and that I get exercise doing. Horseback riding (though I have not done that in years - there is an adults show team here I'd like to get involved with, though), karate, SCUBA diving. 

I like weight training, aerobics, etc - but I don't LOVE them.


----------



## FitChick (Mar 28, 2006)

Vince,

When I started exercising in 2001, I purposely chose non-weightbearing exercises (stationary bike), because of my size then. I wanted to avoid undue stress on joints. I continued with that form of work out because I grew to prefer it. 

In my younger days (teenage-early 20s) I was a runner, taking part in races, runs, etc...until my right knee developed chondromalacia and I had to switch to cycling. I kept that up until marriage, when I a) got away from activity and b) put on weight.

I'd recommend NON-weightbearing exercising for large women until they get below a certain weight (if that is their goal or if it ends up happening, whichever). If you don't need to stress joints, why do it?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 3, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I love doing things that are fun and that I get exercise doing. Horseback riding (though I have not done that in years - there is an adults show team here I'd like to get involved with, though), karate, SCUBA diving.
> 
> I like weight training, aerobics, etc - but I don't LOVE them.



I think that's key, enjoying what you do, and having an active lifestyle. (That's just SOOOO not me). You know, mentioning karate made me remember that I've wanted to try aikido. Maybe I should give it a shot since my joints are better, but I'm going to wait until after the triathlon. 

I can't wait to get back on a horse this summer; it's been YEARS. My daughter rides every week and I go with her, but the barns she's associated with all do show riding which isn't fun for me. I'm just not into wearing prissy pants and riding a horse around a ring. I do plan on looking for some good trail rides this summer, though.

How did you like SCUBA diving? I know you take lots of trips so being able to dive must be fun, particularly in waters with beautiful fishies and vegetation.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 3, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I think that's key, enjoying what you do, and having an active lifestyle. (That's just SOOOO not me). You know, mentioning karate made me remember that I've wanted to try aikido. Maybe I should give it a shot since my joints are better, but I'm going to wait until after the triathlon.
> 
> I can't wait to get back on a horse this summer; it's been YEARS. My daughter rides every week and I go with her, but the barns she's associated with all do show riding which isn't fun for me. I'm just not into wearing prissy pants and riding a horse around a ring. I do plan on looking for some good trail rides this summer, though.
> 
> How did you like SCUBA diving? I know you take lots of trips so being able to dive must be fun, particularly in waters with beautiful fishies and vegetation.



I actually want to do show riding. I love show riding. I have to find some boots that fit though, which is not gonna be easy..AT ALL.

SCUBA diving is awesome! The problem is making sure whichever dive shop I dive with has a BCD that can accomodate a ladies' 3x. I always check in advance and make sure. I am not certified and only do resort dives at this point. You have to do a lot of additional training beyond regular certification to take pictures or to do night dives, so if I want to take pictures I snorkel instead.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 3, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I actually want to do show riding. I love show riding. I have to find some boots that fit though, which is not gonna be easy..AT ALL.



My daughter loves it, and it's good exercise. She gets a really good workout. You know, there are lots of places that do custom boots. Of course, they'll cost ya several hundred dollars *gulp* but I'm told it's worth it. Riding is an expensive hobby, that's for sure.

I'm thinking maybe I should try barrel racing. I'm much more of a speed demon, and I prefer riding Western. I have a friend with a couple of horses and she barrel races sometimes; I may ask her to let me give it a try sometime, if I'm brave.



> SCUBA diving is awesome! The problem is making sure whichever dive shop I dive with has a BCD that can accomodate a ladies' 3x. I always check in advance and make sure. I am not certified and only do resort dives at this point. You have to do a lot of additional training beyond regular certification to take pictures or to do night dives, so if I want to take pictures I snorkel instead.



It sounds like a lot of fun. I'm just claustrophobic so I'm wondering how I'd feel with the mask over my face. I should try it sometime, though; it might not be as bad as I think it would be.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 4, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> My daughter loves it, and it's good exercise. She gets a really good workout. You know, there are lots of places that do custom boots. Of course, they'll cost ya several hundred dollars *gulp* but I'm told it's worth it. Riding is an expensive hobby, that's for sure.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I should try barrel racing. I'm much more of a speed demon, and I prefer riding Western. I have a friend with a couple of horses and she barrel races sometimes; I may ask her to let me give it a try sometime, if I'm brave.



I actually have my riding boots from high school, but there is no way they are ever fitting me again! I like show riding, and I like jumping. I'm thinking I want to give dressage a try too, since you can keep doing that very competitively into your late 50's or so.

Maybe you should try barrel racing - it might be fun. A lot more fun for my money than walking on a treadmill or something. 





> It sounds like a lot of fun. I'm just claustrophobic so I'm wondering how I'd feel with the mask over my face. I should try it sometime, though; it might not be as bad as I think it would be.



The hard part for me is breathing through my mouth. It just feels so unnatural.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

The claustraphobia thing with scuba diving is real...at least for me. I was certified for quite a few years; I did it because I wanted to overcome my fear. You can do it; but it takes concentration and someone that you feel comfortable with as a partner. I will say; having to go through rescue/life guard training helped as well.

I haven't gone in many years; but I'd like to again; Tom Selleck is certified as well; I think we could be like "Otters in the Water"


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 5, 2006)

Okay so yesterday I took my daughter riding and saw a lady in the class after hers who easily had ten years on me and was only a little bit smaller. So I think I'm going to take lessons. 

Moonvine, can you tell me a little bit about dressage? I think that's what I'm going to do but I don't know much about it.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 5, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay so yesterday I took my daughter riding and saw a lady in the class after hers who easily had ten years on me and was only a little bit smaller. So I think I'm going to take lessons.
> 
> Moonvine, can you tell me a little bit about dressage? I think that's what I'm going to do but I don't know much about it.




Sure! I think dressage is fun. It is like ballet on horseback. Not sure if it will suit you if you are a speed demon though! There are dressage patterns that you learn for competition and the competitions are based on who does them the best, basically. At higher levels you do things like 
It is also the first competition in the combined or 3 day eventing competitions. (The others are cross country and show jumping). There are also individual dressage competitions.

Here's the wiki on dressage, which is pretty informative and accurate as far as I can tell, and includes some pretty pictures.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dressage



This is the webpage of my favorite dressage horse/rider team. I believe Debbie McDonald is in her 50's, and won a bronze medal in Athens. 

http://www.brentina.com/index.htm

There was a lot of dressage coverage on MSNBC during the Olympics. Not sure they ever show it anywhere during non Olympic years though. IT is really quite pretty when well done.


----------



## Damon (Apr 1, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what exercises to do at home without having to have loads of equiptment, not just to burn fat but to make me fitter. I do have a crap treadmill that is stuck in a steep mode, but that half kills me after 5 mins.



Here's an answer to your question. All you probably need for this is 2 15 or 20 lbs dumbells (you could get used ones at playitagain sports for cheap). you would probably want to scale back the amount of sets that you do depending on your fitness level. This workout is TOUGH most of the guys in my Army unit don't like it when I'm in charge of PT because I've made them do this. good luck.


----------

